# 3/3 YP report



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Tried to fish out near the powerplant near 301 bridge w/ bwoodhouse today and just about got swamped w/ 30kt winds and waves bigger than the boat. Went up the street a ways and ran into some moderate yp action and a couple of surprises on the ultra lite gear.

Probably a couple dozen perch and three pickeral in 2-3 hours or so. Didn't set the world on fire w/ the perch but they're definitely on the way. 

Two nice pickeral- the larger ran 24" and about 6lbs. Full of roe, took a small yellow twister tail on 4lb test. Most of the perch were smallish males up to 10" or so.

go get em.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thats a nice pickerl there, congrats on the yellows


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice job, I went out Saturday with my buddy(wheres brent), and that is when it happened I caught my first yellow perch it was only an 8" male but what a way to start off the season by catching a fish you never have before. Brent caught a nice 14" yellow and I only caught a catfish that wasn't much bigger than my minnow at Stoney Point. Also another first I was checked by the local DNR officer. he was very nice & polite, which made the experience pleasant. So at about 9:30 with the tide going out and the current ripping, we decide to take a breakfast break. So we find this little greasy spoon on Sixth St. in Denton. I would highly recommend Bullocks Deli & Grill. Not only one of the best breakfast sandwiches I have ever had but we both got free camo hats cause they were having their 31st anniversary. So after the sandwich we headed to Martinak SP and on the way to the point we stopped and talked to a fellow fisherman who had a 48 qt cooler half filled with white perch. The smallest was about 7" and the largest was about 14" really neat to see that kind of harvest this early in the year. Once we set up on the point at about 10:30 with the wind howling at a good clip, we casted out and caught a couple cats both were between 15 - 18 inches then a couple minutes later BINGO my first yellow perch, finally I didn't need to be jealous of Brent (who caught his first earlier in the day) anymore. Around 12:45 we decided to pack up and head home. All in all it was a great day, had the chance to fish new places, see new sites, and spend time with my best friend. Thanks go out to Old Linesides who reffered us to Stoney Point, we owe you a :beer: Sorry you couldn't make it out with us.:fishing:


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Nicely done boys!*

Congratulations!

Sorry I couldn't join you as I was celebrating me Irish heritage in Old Town.

Can you keep/eat those pickeral? Nice fish!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Good job guys. Hey, when are we getting together and heading out to AI again? Bwoodhouse, I'm glad to see you're still alive considering that last trip with HuskyMD and me when you ended up at home late... Otter, did you ever get the heaver thing figured out?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

You can eat them if ya want but they have an extra row of bones and I hate to pick out bones.
Just a thought but if there are stunted or alot of small fish present you are better off leaving the pickerel to help thin the ranks so others may grow big and strong. Nice job Otter !


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*nice*

Hey Nick and Brad,,

Nice job.. That is a nice sized Pickeral...


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*what a day*

It was quite a day. I was off last week in an anticipation of starting a new job today and Saturday capped off 8 straight days of fishing - and it was the best day to boot. 

I started out on Saturday February 24th fishing for pickerel and yellow perch on the Eastern Shore - on a very cold and windy day. Fished tuckahoe, red bridges, hillboro and wye mills with out a single bite. Fished in the snow on Sunday the 25th for catfish from the shore where I keep my bass boat in DC on the Anacostia River. Several bites but no fish. On Monday I fished Concord Pond in DE and caught one chain pick. On Tuesday I fished hillsboro and tuckahoe with a bunch of bites (at hillsboro) but only one chain pick to show for my efforts. On Wed. I fihed the power plant by the 301 bridge for stripers and caught one short but fat one on a pink BA. On Thurs. I hit the 301 bridge again without any luck. On Friday I fished the spoils cove off the Potomac by the WW bridge and got into some nice crappie and one largemouth bass. The highlight of course was on Saturday with Otter with some very consistent action on YP and a few nice chain picks.

For most vacations I worry about where to go - how far I can get away from DC and still fish and go somewhere my wife likes. Last week my wife worked and I stayed local and fished for 8 straight days while making it home in time to eat with her each night. I doubt I'll be able to do a similar solo, stay local and fish 'til you drop vacations very often - but I will do it again for sure - and I'd recommend it to anyone.

Otter - thanks as always for being a great fishing partner - and thanks for helping save us and the boat from those violent seas. Atlantaking - I'm ready for a road trip anytime - soon as those cows start hitting the surf again.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

hengstthomas said:


> they have an extra row of bones


yes they do...yes they do. Prolly throw em back next time.

....you know I was just looking at the dnr site and the bay and freshwater state records for chain pickeral are between six and seven pounds. That thing was all of six....remind me to keep a scale.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

fyremanjef said:


> Hey Nick and Brad,,
> 
> Nice job.. That is a nice sized Pickeral...


hey yourself. How your been man? We should all head to Metapeake some time this spring to hang out and not catch fish.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Otter, best pickeral I seen in some time. They are not a bad tasting fish but all the bones have me tossing them back too.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Otter in 1993 I caught a pickerel that was 24" and weighed 4.04 lbs . It was caught in late April and had dropped her roe...She had a huge maw on her.This was a citation fish. I have seen a 27 inch that went 6.5 lbs. From 3 lbs up it is not uncommon for them to spit up a perch 4 to 8 inches or a golden shiner 6 inches or more. I have heard that the larger ones are also known to eat smaller pickerel as well.DE record I think is 7.5 lbs.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Otter,

I thought for certain I had commented but that's a great post and some nice fish, especially that pickeral....very nice!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Y bones*

There is a way to fillet them out ... been a long time and I forget how ... sure you could google it .... 

Great trip (s)


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Otter said:


> hey yourself. How your been man? We should all head to Metapeake some time this spring to hang out and not catch fish.


Im sure we can arrange something. Maybe we can arrange for another boat to almost crash into the pier.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Speaking of carnivorous here is the pickerel's big brother eating a youngen...


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

alligator in Delaware?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Pike...Not sure of the pics origin


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

That looks like a Musky. I thought they were only found up north. We got them around here? 

Hell of a pic.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*same family*

Pike and Musky are related if I'm not mistaken. I think pickarel are part of the Muskalunge family. I really don't know what I'm talking about but they look very similar.

I know that alot of the maryland lakes are stocked with tiger musky - what a beatiful fish. There's big musky in the upper potomac as well.

Here's me with one from last year


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I notice the resemblance Otter!  

You're right, there are huge musky in the upper Potomac....just like there are walleye there as well. Caught one once when fishing for smallies and thought it was a deformed smallmouth until I realized what I had caught...


----------

